# Mackeeper moved files to trash put back option greyed out!??



## canuckuk1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I used a third party programme called Mackeeper UGHHH SOOO Stupid i know,it moved loads of files to the trash now i do not know where they originally came from or belong!! the put back option is in grey??and will not work even when i highlight one by one!!
how can i manually put these files back where they belong?
i know i should have used time machine but i have not set it up and its too late for that now
i have been researching and racking my brain on how to put these folders and contents of them back to where they once were all of the contents of the folder are still in tact AND i have not emptied my trash,my programmes and some of my apps are not working properly now...i use my computer alot for making music and things are jumbled up now...
is there anyone out there who knows the answer to my prayers on how to go about putting these folders/files back to where they came from to restore functionality to my mac..Yes and thank u if u were going to tell me i HAVE un installed mackeeper...A very sad and upset Mac user!! Cheers Shane
iMac, OS X Mountain Lion (10.8.5), Put back option will not work
i attached a pic of what part of my trash looks like if that helps anyone!!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If the put back option is grayed out that means the OS-X does not have the Meta Data telling it where the file came from. This is probably because MacKeeper did not use the standard Move to Trash routine which creates that "This is where I used to Live" data.

I would say to look in MacKeeper for a log. A lot of these Clean Up programs generate a log of what they did... but it looks like you have removed MacKeeper so that is probably gone as well.

A lot of the folders look like they would have came out of the ~user/library/ directory.... which would explain why it is causing your program issues.

Unfortunately, I do not think there is much you can do other than try and figure out where each folder came from one by one. Without a back up you can't really check, and there is no way to "Re-Generate" the "Put me Back" data for each file.


----------



## canuckuk1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi mate thank u very much for your reply..i THINK there is a log somewhere of what mackeeper has done i just need to find it...i have tried dragging files one by one to where it has their name in my library BUT it hasnt done much good lol!! it just dropped the file under where i thought i came from and didn't so call mesh together it was as if they are two separate files now  im GUTTED!! i have not lost the info its just out of place in my trash AND i have now copied it to my desktop AS well as it being in my trash!! the ~user/library/directory is that the same thing as the library folder sorry im not a VERY computer savvy person only a bit...so if i were to drag them one bye one to the user library how would i get those files to gel together so they work again? Again thanx for ur time and help in this matter!! cheers shane


----------



## canuckuk1 (Oct 23, 2013)

i just went to console and it has a log for mac keeper it says moved files from user then my name then to trash so u are correct in saying what u said i believe..urm...now how to drag these files to user library not as easy as it sounds click n drag...any tips *biting my nails* *cringe**


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Your best move is going to be doing them one at a time. There is not really a faster way to do it without possibly messing something up.


----------



## canuckuk1 (Oct 23, 2013)

console looks like this:

20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Caches/com.apple.DiagnosticReporting.Networks.plist
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Caches/com.apple.ImageCaptureExtension2.ICADeviceDatabase.501
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/Acrobat
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/Adobe
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.adobe.Reader
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.AddressBookSourceSync
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.appstore
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.audiounits.cache
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.dashboard.client
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.DictionaryServices
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.finder
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.garageband
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.helpd
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.nsservicescache.plist
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.preferencepanes.cache
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.preferencepanes.searchindexcache
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.QuickLookDaemon
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.QuickLookDaemon32
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.store_helper
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.storeagent
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.syncdefaultsd
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.ubd
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.WebProcess
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.google.Keystone.Agent
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.google.SoftwareUpdate
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/ksfetch
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/Metadata
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/QCCompositionRepository-com.apple.iTunes.cache
20130929142317|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/TemporaryItems
20130929142409|info|CDuplicateFinder|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Documents/Native Instruments/Maschine/Recordings/Group A - A1.wav
20130929142409|info|CDuplicateFinder|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Documents/Native Instruments/Maschine/Recordings/Group A - A1 - 2.wav
20130929142409|info|CDuplicateFinder|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Documents/Native Instruments/Maschine/Recordings/Group A - A1 - 3.wav
20130929142409|info|CDuplicateFinder|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Documents/Native Instruments/Maschine/Recordings/Group A - A1 - 4.wav
20130929142409|info|CDuplicateFinder|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Documents/Native Instruments/Maschine/Recordings/Group A - A1 - 5.wav
20130929142550|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Preferences/com.iwascoding.garagebuy2.plist
20130929142550|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/garagebuy
20130929142550|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/GarageBuy.app
20130929182539|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Documents/Are Micro Mini Chihuahuas.doc
20130929182539|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Documents/shane n marky£$.artx
20130929190918|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/Music
20130929191308|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/GarageBand/magenta_135_bassriff1_tension_patch2_g.aiff
20130929191308|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/GarageBand/dance_on_fonk_132_bassriff1_combined_f.aiff
20130929191308|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/GarageBand/05. Reggae.band
20130929192451|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 19-09-2011/clip-2011-09-19 18;52;49.mov
20130929192451|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 19-09-2011/clip-2011-09-19 18;55;25.mov
20130929192520|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 19-09-2011/iMovie Thumbnails/clip-2011-09-19 18;55;25
20130929192520|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 19-09-2011/iMovie Thumbnails/clip-2011-09-19 18;52;49
20130929192615|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 29-03-2012/clip-2012-03-29 16;56;45.mov
20130929192615|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 29-03-2012/clip-2012-03-29 16;55;03.mov
20130929192644|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 29-03-2012/iMovie Thumbnails/clip-2012-03-29 16;55;03
20130929192644|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 29-03-2012/iMovie Thumbnails/clip-2012-03-29 16;56;45
20130929192704|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 29-03-2012/iMovie Thumbnails/iMovie Movie Cache/Cache-25.mov
20130929192720|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 29-03-2012/iMovie Movie Cache/Cache-25.mov
20130929192751|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 19-09-2011/iMovie Thumbnails/iMovie Movie Cache/Cache-25.mov
20130929192812|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Movies/iMovie Events.localized/New Event 19-09-2011/iMovie Movie Cache/Cache-25.mov
20130929193827|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-12-04 at 21.30.jpg
20130929193827|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.17.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/4-up on 2011-02-04 at 18.12 #2.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-06-14 at 01.59 #2.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.14 #5.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/4-up on 2011-02-04 at 18.12 #8.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.51.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.48.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/4-up on 2011-02-04 at 18.12 #7.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 19.09.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.53 #4.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 19.04.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.52 #4.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.52 #6.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.15.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 19.08.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-06-14 at 01.56.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.14 #4.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.14 #2.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-06-14 at 01.56 #2.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 19.07.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 19.04 #2.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 19.02.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/4-up on 2011-02-04 at 18.12 #4.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.53 #5.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.50 #6.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.13.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 19.06.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.36.jpg
20130929193828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/4-up on 2011-02-04 at 18.12.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-01-28 at 23.32.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.52 #5.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.52.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 19.02 #2.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.49.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.32 #3.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 19.05.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.14 #3.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-01-28 at 01.30.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.27 #3.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.27 #5.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.37 #3.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-15 at 19.27 #3.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.53 #2.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.50 #3.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.50 #5.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-15 at 19.27.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.33 #2.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.33 #4.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-15 at 19.26 #3.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/4-up on 2011-02-04 at 18.12 #6.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.33.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-15 at 19.26.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 19.02 #3.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.32 #2.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.27.jpg
20130929194514|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/4-up on 2011-02-04 at 18.12 #5.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-15 at 19.25 #3.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.49 #2.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.27 #2.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.27 #4.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.32.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-15 at 19.25.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.27 #6.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-15 at 19.27 #2.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.53 #3.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.50 #4.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.53.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-15 at 19.26 #2.jpg
20130929194515|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-01-28 at 01.31.jpg
20130929201757|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.36 #2.jpg
20130929201757|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-06-14 at 02.00 #2.jpg
20130929201757|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.52 #2.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-15 at 19.25 #4.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.48 #3.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/4-up on 2011-02-04 at 18.12 #3.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.48 #2.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.37 #2.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.47.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 14.14.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2012-12-06 at 17.18.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2012-12-06 at 17.18 #2.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.34.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-16 at 19.42.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-12-04 at 21.30 #2.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.37.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-08-06 at 16.33 #3.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-06-14 at 01.57 #2.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-06-14 at 02.00 #3.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.50.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-06-14 at 01.57.jpg
20130929201758|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Pictures/Photo Booth/Photo on 2011-07-06 at 05.52 #3.jpg
20130929201828|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Desktop/funny_breaking_bad_memes.jpg
20130929202420|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images/iChat Recent Pictures/Recent 15.jpeg
20130929202420|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images/iChat Recent Pictures/Recent 11.tiff
20130929202420|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images/iChat Recent Pictures/Recent 5.tiff
20130929202420|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images/iChat Recent Pictures/Recent 14.jpeg
20130929202421|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images/iChat Recent Pictures/Recent 6.tiff
20130929202421|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images/iChat Recent Pictures/Recent 17.jpeg
20130929202421|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images/iChat Recent Pictures/Recent 1.tiff
20130929202421|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images/iChat Recent Pictures/Recent 16.tiff
20130929202421|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images/iChat Recent Pictures/Recent 13.jpeg
20130929202421|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images/iChat Recent Pictures/Recent 2.tiff
20130929202421|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images/iChat Recent Pictures/Recent 12.jpeg
20130929202644|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Safari/LocalStorage
20130929203035|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/GarageBand/Working Copies
20130929205646|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/CinqServer.app
20130929205646|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter/cinqserver_5abb2b48-1127-5ce8-83a9-e0191e5a9a53.plist
20130929205900|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Widgets/ESPN.wdgt
20130929205900|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Widgets/Flight Tracker.wdgt
20130929205901|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Widgets/Movies.wdgt
20130929205901|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Widgets/Ski Report.wdgt
20130929205901|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Widgets/Stocks.wdgt
20130929210114|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/world radio lite
20130929210114|info|ZBUninstaller|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/World Radio Lite.app
20130930132516|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Checking for virus database updates...
20130930132537|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Virus database has been updated.
20131015221127|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Checking for virus database updates...
20131015221159|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Virus database has been updated.
20131017100439|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Checking for virus database updates...
20131017100458|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Virus database has been updated.
20131018112814|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Checking for virus database updates...
20131018112832|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Virus database has been updated.
20131019130647|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Checking for virus database updates...
20131019130702|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Virus database has been updated.
20131020144753|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Checking for virus database updates...
20131020144811|info|AV-Agent|user=shaneswartz|Virus database has been updated.
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/am.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/ar.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/bn.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/bg.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/ca.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/zh_CN.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/zh_TW.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/hr.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/cs.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/da.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/nl.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/et.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/fil.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/fi.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/fr.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/de.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/el.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/gu.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/he.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/hi.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/hu.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/id.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/it.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/ja.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/kn.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/ko.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/lv.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/lt.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/ms.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/ml.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/mr.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/nb.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/fa.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/pl.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/pt_BR.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/pt_PT.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/ro.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/ru.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/sr.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/sk.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/sl.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/es.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/es_419.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/sw.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/sv.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/ta.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/te.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/th.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/tr.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/uk.lproj
20131020153452|info|CLanguageStripper|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Resources/vi.lproj
20131020153907|info||user=shaneswartz|Stripped binary (x86_64 i386): /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Versions/30.0.1599.101/Google Chrome Framework.framework/Frameworks/KeystoneRegistration.framework/KeystoneRegistration
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Caches/com.apple.Components2.LocalCache.AudioComponents
20131020153907|info|ZBLogCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Caches/com.apple.Components2.LocalCache.Components
20131020153907|info|ZBLogCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Logs/stackshot-syms.log
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Caches/com.apple.Components2.LocalCache.QuickTimeComponents
20131020153907|info|ZBLogCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Logs/stackshot.log
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Caches/com.apple.DiagnosticReporting.Networks.plist
20131020153907|info|ZBLogCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Logs/Adobe
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Caches/com.apple.ImageCaptureExtension2.ICADeviceDatabase.501
20131020153907|info|ZBLogCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Logs/appstore.log
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Caches/com.apple.ImageCaptureNotifications.DeviceDiscoveryDatabase.501
20131020153907|info|ZBLogCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Logs/GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent.log
20131020153907|info|ZBLogCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Logs/SparkleUpdateLog.log
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Library/Caches/com.apple.Spotlight
20131020153907|info|ZBLogCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Logs/Sync
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/$(CFBundleIdentifier)
20131020153907|info|ZBLogCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Logs/Ubiquity
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/Adobe
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.appstore
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.audiounits.cache
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.CalendarAgent
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.DictionaryServices
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.helpd
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.iCloudHelper
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.imfoundation.IMRemoteURLConnectionAgent
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.Messages
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.nsservicescache.plist
20131020153907|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.QuickLookDaemon
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.QuickLookDaemon32
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.store_helper
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.storeagent
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.syncdefaultsd
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.ubd
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.apple.WebProcess
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.google.Keystone.Agent
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.google.SoftwareUpdate
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.plausiblelabs.crashreporter.data
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.skype.skype
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/com.zeobit.MacKeeper.Helper
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/ksfetch
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/Metadata
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/QCCompositionRepository-com.apple.iTunes.cache
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/quicklookconfig
20131020153908|info|ZBCacheCleaner|user=shaneswartz|Removed: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches/storeagent
20131020154133|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/GarageBand/77_guitar_riddim_delayed_g_sharp.aiff
20131020154351|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/.DS_Store
20131020154351|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/.iTunes Preferences.plist
20131020154351|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/Automatically Add to iTunes
20131020154351|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/Downloads
20131020154352|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/Mobile Applications/VocaLive Free 1.0.1.ipa
20131020154352|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/Mobile Applications/Instagram 1.12.1.ipa
20131020154352|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/Mobile Applications/Emoji Free 1.9.ipa
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/.DS_Store
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/.localized
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Accounts
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/.Dejal
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/AddressBook
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Adobe
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/AIM
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Alfred
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Anquet Maps
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Aperture
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Apple
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/ArraySync Client
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/AsramSoftware
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Autodesk
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Billings Pro
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/com.apple.QuickLook
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/com.Wondershare.PDF-Converter-Free
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/com.YuchenStudios.EasyScreenRecorderFree
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Console
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Cyberfront
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/de.rwth-aachen.graphics.openflipper
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Dejal
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Dock
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/DVD Player
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Evernote
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Facebook
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/FaxFresh
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/FB Photo Browser
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Five Details
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/FlippingBook Photo Album
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Forismatic
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/GarageBand
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Gimp
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Google
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/iCloud
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/iDocument Lite
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/iLifePageLayout
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/iMovie
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/IP Scanner
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/iText Express
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/iWeb
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/JoyBidder Auction Sniper Free Edition
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Librarian
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Limit Point Software
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Mail
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Mobiscope
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Moso
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Movie Effects
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Mozilla
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/MPlayerX
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/MyWebcamBroadcaster
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/NotificationCenter
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Opus Domini Lite
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/OsiriX
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Photo Booth
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Skype
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/SoundCloud
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Spot Documents
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/SyncServices
20131020155312|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/TextDeckPro
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/TextWrangler
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/TurboWeb
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/Ubiquity
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/uk.org.pond.Add-Folder-Icons
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Application Support/VintageScene
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Assistants
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Audio
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Autosave Information
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Caches
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Calendars
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/ColorPickers
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Colors
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/com.YuchenStudios.EasyScreenRecorderFree
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Compositions
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Containers
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Cookies
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Documentation
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Facebook
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Favorites
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/FontCollections
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Fonts
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Google
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Icons
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Images
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/iMovie
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Input Methods
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/iTunes
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Keyboard Layouts
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/Keychains
20131020155313|info|CDiskExplorer|user=shaneswartz|Moved item to Trash: /Users/shaneswartz/Library/LaunchAgents


----------



## canuckuk1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry in advance but Do u know by any chance how to put these items back in the user/folders...do i just click library and then start dragging info back to folders listed with the title names i.e.. google folder or keychains folder? ok thank u so much for ur advice...!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, I'm surprised after that many items being moved that anything works on your PC. To be very honest, I think it'll be faster, and in the end more stable, if you reinstall the OS and all your programs. Many of these things the programs may try to recreate when you launch the app and they are missing. Because of this, they'll have a different ID then your old ones, and if both are there, the app can function badly and crash.


----------



## canuckuk1 (Oct 23, 2013)

HAHA i know right!!!! I'm absolutely gob smacked that anything is functioning at all!!! i have an appointment wiv apple tommoz sO hopefully they will tell me something that i dont already know lol!! i hear u on the re install....i think that some of my music equipment has made new files somehow as i am getting more function than i was ALTHO im still missing core bits that im a bit upset about and songs i have been working on too that is my dilemma about the re install thing i have so much i have been working on that i want back!!! thanks for your reply much appreciated! cheers from the UK


----------



## realray (Sep 3, 2013)

https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-3691 You better read this.


----------

